# Frankentreffen



## Sandra (22. Februar 2002)

Hallo Franken !
Habe diese Woche in einer älteren bike sport news (9/2001) geblättert und dabei einen Artikel über das Mountainbikerevier im Frankenwald entdeckt ( S. 102 ff). Dort wird von 7 Rundkursen (z.T. auch miteinander kombinierbar) mit Streckenlängen von 29 - 59 Kilometern und insges. 300 km und 8000 Höhenmetern (!?) gesprochen. Die südlichen Routen führen durch das Steinbach- und Rodachtal und schließen den Döbraberg (800 Meter) mit ein. Im Norden wartet die Rennsteigregion mit weiteren drei Touren auf. Das MTB-Streckennetz soll sehr gut ausgeschildert sein. Desweiteren ist von fahrtechnisch höchst anspruchsvollen Singletrails und vielen knackigen Anstiegen die Rede. Startorte sind Steinbach am Wald (bei Ludwigstadt) und Schwarzenbach a.W. (bei Kronach). Weitere Infos sind wohl unter www.frankenwald-tourismus.de abrufbar. Vielleicht wäre die Erkundung dieses Reviers eine gute Gelegenheit für ein IBC-Frankentreffen (quasi als Vorgeschmack auf Daun) !? Hat jemand Interesse ?
gruß, sandra


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Februar 2002)

ich war diesen sommer mal im frankenwald zum mountainbiken ...
bin die route 7 döbraberg gefahren .... ist gut ausgeschildert (hab mich aber trotzdem am schluss gewaltig verfahren  ) war eigentlich eine sehr schöne runde mit vielen singletrails und auch ein paar technischen passagen aber alles machbar... kann ich nur empfehlen ... aber ist von den anstiegen und höhenmetern schon anspruchsvoll ... ich depp musste natürlich auch am heissesten tag 2001 mittags losfahren

bei nem treffen wär ich dabei ... ist mal ne abwechslung zum fichtelgebirge )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (22. Februar 2002)

Wenn' zeitlich passt - immer !


----------



## Coffee (22. Februar 2002)

Klaro, hört sich doch gut an. Sollten dann vielleicht mal einen Termin festlegen ;-))

Grüße coffee


----------



## Kersbacher (22. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Klaro, hört sich doch gut an. Sollten dann vielleicht mal einen Termin festlegen ;-))
> 
> Grüße coffee *



Jo. Mach halt einen 
Ich persönlich habe die Schnauze voll von kalt und Regen und würde ein Date ab Ende März vorziehen. Ausserdem haben mir die letzten (Fanken-)Fahrten gezeigt, dass ich erst mal aweng GA-Training machen muss.


----------



## Coffee (22. Februar 2002)

Ahloaaaa,

also ich denke März is auch och aweng früh. Wieso nicht erst so im April Mai? Wetter ist schon besser und man hat noch genügend Zeit zum Vorbereiten.

Vorschläge erwünscht.

Grüße coffee


----------



## Hornet (22. Februar 2002)

wenns zeitlich paßt bin ich dabei 
wegen mir kanns auch schon früher sein
Terminlich schau ich mal was ihr so anbietet
Gruß 
hornet


----------



## Sandra (22. Februar 2002)

Vor April geht bei mir sowieso nichts. Wäre dann ja auch zu überlegen, ob man das Ganze einschl. Übernachtung - also touren am Samstag + Sonntag plant. Könnte auch mal mit dem dort ortsansässigen MTB-Verein Kontakt aufnehmen. Villeicht erklären sie sich ja "kooperativ" und stellen sich als ortskundige Guides zur Verfügung oder haben sonst Tips auf Lager. Das schwierigste wird wohl sein, einen Termin zu finden, an dem die meisten können. Aber gebt doch einfach mal Vorschläge ab. Ich für meinen Teil bin Anfang Mai 10 Tage am Gardasee, aber sonst relativ flexibel.
grüße in die alte Heimat
sandra


----------



## Altitude (24. Februar 2002)

Hey Leute, Ihr wollt euch mit dem nächsten Treffen zum biken wirklich bis April Zeit lassen?

Find ich aber nich gut... 

wenn doch einer biken willl... 

[email protected]


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Februar 2002)

sind halt alles weicheier


----------



## Coffee (25. Februar 2002)

Nein, wir wollen uns zu einem größeren Frankentreffen bis April zeitlassen, also eines wo übers WE stattfindet. Hat doch nix mit den ausfahrten zu tund, die Ihr (und ich) so zwischendurch machen.

Grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kersbacher (25. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Hey Leute, Ihr wollt euch mit dem nächsten Treffen zum biken wirklich bis April Zeit lassen?
> 
> Find ich aber nich gut...
> ...



Hi Altitude,
ging doch nur um das vorgeschlagene Treffen im Frankenwald. Ist doch klar, daß wir bis dahin die ein oder andere "normale" Tour unterbringen werden. Allerdings machen wir nicht mehr so ein Hickhack wie beim letzten Mal.  Einer gibt Termin und Ort vor und wer kommt, der kommt. Wer Lust zum GA-Training in den nächsten Wochen hat, kann auch schon dann bei uns (+ Berglöwe) mitfahren. Hat dann halt nicht so den Event-Charakter 

@EMan: Rüpel!


----------



## Harzbiker (25. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kersbacher _
> *
> 
> Jo. Mach halt einen
> Ich persönlich habe die Schnauze voll von kalt und Regen und würde ein Date ab Ende März vorziehen. Ausserdem haben mir die letzten (Fanken-)Fahrten gezeigt, dass ich erst mal aweng GA-Training machen muss.  *



Ein wahrer Biker fährt doch bei jedem Wetter.Oder besser gesagt
er schiebt auch mal wenns nicht anders geht.
Hier der Beweis:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13822

Grüße aus dem Harz
www.reuti.de


----------



## Kersbacher (25. Februar 2002)

Hi Harzbiker,
vielen Dank für den Link.
Da haben wir im Winter auch gemacht, siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9976

Trotzdem geht mir das Wetter auf den Keks.


----------



## playbike (2. März 2002)

Hallo Leutz

Ich bin aus diesen Gebiet.
Bin auf jeden fall dabei.
Bei fragen wegen übernachtung usw. einfach anmailen.
Meinen Kumpel seine Leutz haben ne Ferienwohnung.
Kenn noch ein paar, die dann auch mit fahren.
Im Moment liegt aber sicherlich noch Schnee im Wald.

CU im Frankenwald


----------



## Kersbacher (3. März 2002)

Hallo Playbike,
super Idee und toller Vorschlag. Wenn der Termin für den Event steht, kommt unser Organisationskomitee auf dich zu


----------



## RadTotal (3. März 2002)

Hallo Jungs, wenn der Zeitpunkt passt, bin ich sicherlich auch dabei. Wohne schließlich ziemlich in der Mitte der sieben strecken.
MFG radtotal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2002)

dann bist doch sicher schon alle 7 gefahren ... welche ist die beste? von der beschreibung hören sich alle gut an ...


----------



## RadTotal (3. März 2002)

Alle noch nicht, aber von denen die ich gefahren bin, hat mir die Route 3 (da  sie sehr abwechslungsreich ist und mit 56,4 km auch nicht kürzeste, kann sich schön ein paar Stunden Zeit nehmen) und die Route 4 (super Ausblicke, also Foto mitnehmen und einige schöne Trails) gefallen.
MFG radtotal


----------



## OLB EMan (3. März 2002)

ja schöne gegend dadroben ... 
route 3 werd ich mir mal merken ... wenns wetter mal passt fahr ich die vielleicht ... bei sovielen km anfahrt sind die 56 km fast noch zu kurz


----------



## Kersbacher (4. März 2002)

Könnt ihr zwei mal ein paar Infos über die Strecken rüberwachsen lassen?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. März 2002)

http://www.radfahrenin.de/mtb/bayern/franken/frankenwald/index.html

da findest alle strecken ... eine ist unter mittlerer schwierigkeit die anderen unter schwer ... wenn du auf die routen klickst kommt ne genauere beschreibung ... 

leider sind die kleinen hügel die aber oft vorkommen dort sehr anstrengend und mit der zeit zermürbend (auf route 7 waren ein paar blöde gifitige anstiege dabei) ... zumindest für mich  obwohl das gelände hier nicht viel anders aussieht ... nur die anstiege sind halt ein bischen länger und flacher und vielleicht auch bekannter ...  

war aber erst einmal in dem gebiet


----------



## Sandra (5. März 2002)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels (oder umgekehrt ?! - egal) !
Wie wäre es für das geplante Frankentreffen im Frankenwald mit einem Wochenende im Mai (bin allerdings bis 11. Mai am Gardasee) ? Das könnten wir dann auch gleich als Vorbereitung für die anstehenden Marathons (Frammersbach, Hersbruck, Lichtenfels, Keiler-Marathon, usw.) nutzen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja möglichst viele terminlich unter einen "Hut" zu bekommen. Hätte evtl. auch noch Interessenten aus der Eifel, die sich für den Rennsteig interessieren. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung ? 
@RadTotal,  playbike: Schön, daß wir auch ein paar Insider mit an Board haben und ihr uns auch mit Rat(d) & Tat zur Seite stehen werdet. 
Komme voraussichtl. um Ostern wieder nach ER. Vielleicht finden sich dann ja bereits ein paar Leute, die Lust haben eine der Strecken schon mal Probe zu fahren ?
Viele Grüße aus dem Teutoburger Wald.
sandra


----------



## Kersbacher (6. März 2002)

Hi Sandra,
klar fahren wir Ostern 
Mit dem Mai bin ich auch einverstanden. 
Konkrete Terminvorschläge?
Bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2002)

... ich müsste dann nur nen Kumpel aus Leipzig zum Biken mit bringen  

is doch kein Problem oder?


@Kersbacher 

was macht deine Black?


----------



## Kersbacher (6. März 2002)

sind freilich willkommen. Man muss auch die Randgruppen integrieren


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2002)

artikulieren!!! 

is n Norddeutscher, der freiwillig in die "Zone" ist..  


(ich darf "Zone" sagen, denn mein Weib  kommt auch aus den "neuen Ländern")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (8. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen !
Zur Zeit scheinen alle etwas phlegmatisch zu sein !? Irgendwie passiert nicht wirklich viel im Forum (und auch sonst). Liegt ja vielleicht auch am Wetter ? Hänge immer noch in Warendorf rum, aber werde morgen wieder in den Teutoburger Wald fahren, um dort die Wege unsicher zu machen. 
Also der Termin für das Frankentreffen scheint sich ja eher spontan zu entscheiden - euerer Resonanz nach zu urteilen. Vielleicht können wir Ostern wegen des Termins beratschlagen.
@ Gäste sind natürlich immer gerne willkommen (bin ja quasi selbst einer, hihi).
Wünsche euch ein schönes, bikereiches Wochenende & viel Sonnenschein. Freu mich schon auf meine erste A-Schorle (oder doch ein Radler) demnächst in Adlitz.
salut, sandra
@ Kersbacher: Glückwunsch zum Moderatoren-Job


----------

